# Integrado detector de sincronismos



## Juan (Jul 19, 2005)

Hola gente, alguien tiene idea de algún circuito integrado que tome una señal de video compuesta como entrada y saque por separado los pulsos de sincronismo vertical y horizontal. 

saludos


----------



## MaMu (Jul 19, 2005)

Si Juan, el AD722 hace lo que necesitas, si bien este esta practicamente discontinuado, han sacado un reemplazo que si mal no recuerdo es el AD750, pero es cuestion de buscarlo bien.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 20, 2005)

En el siguiente esquema electronico se describe un modelo tipico del uso del AD722

http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/vga2tv/vga2palntsc_hires.gif


----------



## Juan (Jul 28, 2005)

Gente encontre lo que estaba buscando LM1881 separa los sincronismos vertical y horizontal de una señal de video


----------

